# Experience Remote coder RHIT/CPC



## srich64

Sandra A Richardson
219 S 28th Ave • Yakima, WA, 98902 • 509-452-8856 • sar219@charter.net


JOB OBJECTIVE: Seeking a remote or local position within a medically oriented setting that will provide the opportunity to apply my education and knowledge, while challenging me to grow professionally by providing opportunities for advancement.

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS
	Currently accredited as Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT) and Certified Professional Coder (CPC).
	Graduate of 2 year Health Information Management degree program.
	Wide-ranging previous background in CPT and ICD-9 coding in areas such as anesthesia, radiology, laboratory, pathology, and other professional services in the Outpatient setting. 
	Extensive background in all phases of medical billing and reimbursement.


PROFESSIONAL ACCOMPLISHMENTS
2007-pres.	Outcomes Health Information Solutions, Stanford KY
		Medical Coding Specialist, Remote
	Currently execute ICD-9 CM coding duties remotely via the Internet for risk assessment (HCC) on Medicare Advantage claims for outpatient claims.
	Perform medical record reviews on all assigned charts for risk assessment audits.
	Correctly enter patient’s completed ICD-9CM service dates into the proprietary software application with necessary error codes appended. 
	Verify completeness and accuracy my coding with current Outpatient coding guidelines. Complete all assigned coding within 48 hours turnaround time.
	Maintain 95% accuracy on all assignments.
	Maintain good communication with on-site personnel and attend required training via the internet

2005-2006	Clarkson College, Omaha, NE
	Full Time Health Information Management Student
	Graduated December 2006 with highest GPA (3.9) in my class.
	Coursework included medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, CPT coding, ICD-9 coding, medical billing coursework, business practices, on-site internship (locally) and other required health information degree requirements. 
	Full accredited program

2003-2005	Yakima Regional Medical and Cardiac Center, Yakima, WA
	Reimbursement Specialist II - Coder
	ICD-9 and CPT coding for Anesthesia services (pro fee’s) for large physician group practice. 
	Demographic entry for all new patients, payment posting, charge entry posting for all anesthesia services. AR follow up on outstanding charges.
	Assisted other staff with coding and billing questions regarding anesthesia patients.
	Assisted patient’s with billing concerns.
1997-2003	Providence Yakima Medical Center, Yakima, WA
	Reimbursement Specialist I
	Responsible for billing and reimbursement for all Labor and Industry and private worker’s compensation claims within the hospitals physician billing office. Initiated a process to gather required medical records from the various offices in order to send claims to L&I and Workers Comp for payment. 
	Followed up on outstanding charges with heavy contact in Labor and Industries claim managers. I attained a 92% reimbursement on charges within my assigned payers (L&I and WC)
	Audited medical records for proper usage of ICD-9 and CPT codes – relaying discrepancies to various providers within our network.  Labor and Industry guidelines explained to them as well.
	Assisted patients with billing issues.
	Performed daily electronic billing for the clinic network.

1994-1997	Yakima Valley Radiology, Yakima, WA
	Coder/Patient Account Representative
	CPT and ICD-9 coding for radiology services both professional and technical components. This included all types of services (MRI, CPT, general radiology). The only thing I did not code was interventional procedures.
	Performed charge entry, assisted patients with billing questions, and was responsible for business forms inventory for entire facility. 
	Assisted other staff with coding and charge entry.
1989-1994	Western Laboratories Inc, Yakima, WA
	Computer Billing Operator
	CPT coding for laboratory and pathology procedures.  
	Data entry for all payment types. Balanced day-end journals.
	Electronic billing and posting DSHS payments. Assisted patients with billing problems.
	Gave verbal lab results to referring physician offices.
1986-1989	Colin J. Malone DDS, Yakima, WA
	Chair side Dental Assistant
	Assisted with all forms of general dentistry.
Took x-rays, performed coronal polishing, set up for IV sedations, and performed fluoride treatments.
	Performed receptionist duties as back up.
	Set up initial recall system for dental cleaning appointments.



EDUCATION
Health Information Management, 2006
Clarkson College, Omaha, NE


PROFESSIONAL AFFLIATIONS
2007	American Health Information Management Association (RHIT)
2001	American Academy of Professional Coders (CPC)

REFERENCES
Available upon request


----------

